# Good western saddle brands?



## ansci

I'm looking for an affordable saddle. These are some brands I'm considering.

Royal King
Circle S
Double T
Showman
Nash Saddlery
Blue River

Does anyone have any experience with any of these brands? Are there any brands I should avoid? Are there any other brands with good mid-price saddles?


Also, what is the difference between the Billy Cook saddles made in OK and the ones made in TX? Is one better than the other?


----------



## kitten_Val

I'm actually looking at Big Horn now. Some people really like Abetta (doesn't put my legs in good position though). Some go with Wintec, but I'd stay away from western Wintec (heard number of complaints and personally had an accident with this saddle). 

I've never heard about Showman and Nash Saddlery, but heard not so nice things about the rest.


----------



## kitten_Val

Oh, and you can always look for nice (leather) brand used on ebay or craiglist!


----------



## Whiskey Lullaby

Don't know what the difference is but a Billy Cook is always at the top of my list!!!


----------



## iridehorses

Welcome to the forum!

The difference between the TX and the OK Billy Cooks is that the TX is just using his name and the OK are actually made by him.

It sounds like you are in the $600 price range and for that money I would look into a Dakota. I had one special made last summer as a backup and now it's my go-to saddle (the one I got was in the $1,000 range with the extras I wanted). Although over the years I've had several custom made saddles, I'm very happy with the quality and comfort of the Dakota.

As for the others, I've looked at the Royal King, the Showman, and the Blue River and wasn't very impressed - that's how I came to buy the Dakota.


----------



## CountryJoe

ansci said:


> I'm looking for an affordable saddle. These are some brands I'm considering.
> 
> Royal King
> Circle S
> Double T
> Showman
> Nash Saddlery
> Blue River
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with any of these brands? Are there any brands I should avoid? Are there any other brands with good mid-price saddles?
> 
> 
> Also, what is the difference between the Billy Cook saddles made in OK and the ones made in TX? Is one better than the other?


Royal King - JUNK, if it one of the Older American made ones then - Good
Circle S - Fair
Double T - Fair to Junk
Showman - Fair to Junk
Nash Saddlery - Fair
Blue River - Fair

Dakota - Great
Billy Cook - Oklahoma - Great
Billy Cook - Texas - Good

Missed Some 

Abetta - Fair to Good
BigHorn - Fair to Good
Fabtron - Good
Simco - Good
American Saddlery - Good
Southern Trails Saddle - Great - I love mine as so does the friend who referred me.

CJ


----------



## NicoleS11

Billy cook is a great saddle.


----------



## FGRanch

I would look for a used saddle. 

I don't have good experinces with any of the above saddles. I have a Circle S that does not fit any horses at all. It just isn't made properly. 

I have a Circle Y saddle that is really good and fits a wide range of horses. I also have a Western Rawhide which is a mid range saddle that I LOVE. I paid just under $800 for it brand new and it has been on of the best saddles ever. It fits all of my horses, keeps me in a good seat and is so comforatable and sturdy. Out of the 5 saddles in my barn I always go for the Western Rawhide. They are made in Canada.


----------



## smrobs

I have a Simco roping saddle I bought about 5 or 6 years ago and it is very well made and comfortable. I can't really say much about the others because the only other saddles I have ever ridden were Billy Cooks that were made in the 70's. Not really indicative to today's quality. LOL.


----------



## kcoffman

Billy Cook all the way. I have a used one (15") I'm trying to sell for around $850 obo. I got it for $1300 new. Let me know if you're interested. It's super comfy and will last forever. I've taken really good care of it.


----------



## bilyeuamber

I know that good saddles are hard to afford, but I would really wait if you cant afford one now and invest in a good one. You dont want to buy a cheap one now and then have that one fall apart in a couple years and then have to go back out and buy another one. I would highly recommend circle Y, Billy Cook, or Herford. Circle Y's are wonderful. They are high quality and last forever. My circle Y has been put on wild horses and thrown on the ground and everything you can imagine and its still in absolutly wonderful shape. They are typically pretty light also. Mine is a barrel saddle (which typically run higher in price) and I paid $2,200 for it new. It was an investment well made though because I will have that saddle forever. And a used, regular (not barrel) saddle will run you a cheaper price. So, if you can wait, I would save me money and invest in a good saddle instead of buying a cheap saddle and having to replace it in a few years.


----------



## Ranger

I love Billy Cooks, and Circle Ys for well known, mass produced saddles. Both high quality and comfortable. Im not impressed with Big Horn, not quite as nice or well made.

I own a Billy Cook, Jim Taylor, and a McPherson and love them all.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian

I really like the Circle Y saddles. They are a good mid-grade saddle. Very comfortable for horse and rider.


----------



## orangetictac

I like Billy Cook saddles a lot! I was just starting on saving for one when I came across a used Simco my boss had for sale. It's 20 some odd years old and still in better condition than most of the brand new saddles I've seen around the barn because my boss took great care of it after he bought it new. And it cost less than a quarter of what the Billy Cook I want costs new. I got lucky with my saddle...definitely look for a used saddle!


----------



## morganshow11

The absolute BEST saddle i've came across: Buffalo saddle.

Deluxe Trail Saddle 16 Inch

Chisholm Trail Saddle


----------



## photocowgirl

Ditto a used saddle. And buy a well known brand. Should get years of use out of it and if you take good care of it, excellent resale. I've rode in a Big Horn (limited edition show saddle - not an entry level saddle - no idea what there other saddles are like, but I love mine), circle Y, and hereford. I love my old circle Y saddle that I use for training, but I don't particularly care for my mom's circle Y show saddle - the silver is cheap. Yet my sister's circle Y show saddle is awesome - no idea why the difference - must be a price level thing. My mom used to own a hereford - awesome. You can find all the brands on ebay used for less the $500 for some great looking saddles and then you don't have to break them in (unless the saddle is particularly nice, new leather is no fun).


----------



## mls

We own Billy Cook, Simco, Tesky, Big Horn and a Tex Tan/Hereford.


----------

